# Newbie.



## georgie porgie (May 24, 2015)

Newbie joining this thread from West Yorkshire.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 24, 2015)

Hello and Welcome to the family!  Ask questions and we will be more than happy to help.  Glad to have you.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## georgie porgie (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome Danny


----------



## osprey2 (May 25, 2015)

Welcome to the group. few people to watch out for, but MOST know what they are talking about


----------



## jockaneezer (May 26, 2015)

Hey Up Georgie, welcome from another Northener.


----------



## georgie porgie (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the welcomes guys, so much to learn, so little smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





First smoker coming along nicely.


----------



## smokewood (May 26, 2015)

Hiya Georgie, Welcome to the group, glad to have another northerner keeping the numbers up.  All you gotta do is ask, and everyone will stick their penneth in, as the saying goes.

Sorry about the abuse with the Wade thing !!! 

Where about's in West Yorkshire are you based?


----------



## georgie porgie (May 26, 2015)

No worries it's all good fun, I live in Featherstone, home to the mighty Rovers.


----------

